# Will these fish fight in a 10g?



## sholi (Jul 20, 2011)

Will these fish fight each other in a 10g?
-1 male hifin platy
-2 female guppies
-1 female dwarf gourami
-1 male ghost shrimp+1 female ghost shrimp

10g
water parameters=good
lightly planted (still trying to grow java fern)
filtered and still filtering
gravel=substrate
a rock for ghosties to hide in
temp=78f

So will any of these fish nip or attack each other?
Will it be fatal?


Thank you!!!!:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

the platy and gourami could possible, here is a chart that might help you out alittle

PETCO.com - Freshwater Compatibility Chart


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

I can't see any of them fighting. My dwarf gourami used to fight with the rainbow shark, but they've gotten used to each other.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Just between the Gourami and the ghosties. They (ghosties) could just wind up being lunchmeat one day.


----------



## Suzanne (Jun 10, 2011)

Are you able to get female dwarf gourami at your LFS? No one around here carries them; I wanted one, but didn't look online as I'm not too comfortable with the idea of having fish shipped.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Sounds like it should work, except as said the shrimp could end up as lunch. Remember to add one fish at a time with a week or two between each.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Agreed.I will add though,to what snail said,to introduce the least aggressive ones first working your way to most likely the gourami.


----------

